# Scammers and CKC/AKC registration



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been reading up on CKC registration but am still a little confused.

Can a scammer somehow register a pup who's parents aren't CKC/AKC registered but somehow claim they are??

Also, can you easily fake a CKC or AKC documents??

I read that registration is not always reliable but decreases your chances of getting a non purebred dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am nieve when it comes to this stuff. But it is my understanding there are TWO CKC's...one is the Canadian Kennel Club, which is very legit, the other is the Continental Kennel Club which is NOT! Someone correct me if I have this wrong.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

To clarify: CKC - Continental Kennel Club in the US, AKC-Amercan Kennel Club, UKC- United Kennel Club in the US.

CKC- Canadian Kennel Club.

Continental Kennel Club can register anything, even mixes. I wouldn't buy a dog from this registry or the Universal Kennel Club, APRI or other such registries.

One still needs to research the breeder. There are plenty of puppy mills & BYB that have AKC papers. I think hard to fake BUT it can be done & if the buyer has no idea what official papers look like then even easier to pull the wool over the eyes.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I called AKC and they told me if the dog can be traced backed to AKC dogs they will register them. I know a lady that bought a Continental Kennel Club dog and both parents were AKC registered...The AKC registered the dog with full breeding rights...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think AKC has the authority to register a dog without the written permission from the owner of the sire & dam. The person who bred the litter has the right to have dogs on Limited or Full rights NOT the AKC. I think the offspring could be registered with the AKC but the breeder would have to do all the paperwork not AKC.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

PoodleNoodle said:


> Also, can you easily fake a CKC or AKC documents??


I suppose certificates can be counterfeited... somehow. But the ultimate registry of Poodle pedigrees is at PoodlePedigree.com . . . naturally!  lol


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I don't think AKC has the authority to register a dog without the written permission from the owner of the sire & dam. The person who bred the litter has the right to have dogs on Limited or Full rights NOT the AKC. I think the offspring could be registered with the AKC but the breeder would have to do all the paperwork not AKC.


I agree completely...This person raises non poodles and they don't want to maintain the AKC breeder records nor do they want inspected. Continental Kennel Club does not charge a litter registration.


----------

